# Merckx Ti Majestic info



## Nottyfruit

Hi everyone, 
i'm new in the forum and about to embark on a Merckx journey on the Majestic Ti ride. was wondering if anyone's got information on the said frame? is it straight gauge or butted? using Reynold's tubing? is also a combination of 6/4 at the bottom bracket and dropouts to increase strength? finally what's the weight of the frame with fork? i've done quite a lot of search but nothing much comes up. i think if anyone knows it would be this forum.
appreciate it if someone can chip in. 
thanks very much.

cheers.
Ken


----------



## tarwheel2

I've got a Merckx AX, the predecessor to the Majestic -- the main difference being that the AX uses a threaded fork and the Majestic threadless. The Merckx ti frames were made by Litespeed in the US following the Merckx geometry and specs. I am pretty sure that the tubing is straight gauge, which is not a big deal for ti frames. Butted ti tubing is much more expensive and doesn't save that much weight. The weight would depend a lot on the fork, which can vary by bike since Merckx didn't make forks for their ti frames. 

I've got also got a Merckx Corsa 01 in the same size (57) as my AX. I think my Corsa weighed slightly less than 6 lbs for the frame and fork, and I'm estimating that my AX weighs about 1 lb less. The carbon fork on my AX has a steel steerer tube, so a Merckx ti frame with an all-carbon fork would probably weigh about 1/2 lb less.

BTW, I love my AX and use it for most of my long rides because it is so smooth, comfortable and well handling.


----------



## Nottyfruit

tarwheel2, 
many thanks for that info. do you know if the bottom bracket and rear dropouts is of a different material on the Majestic? that's what the EX has on isn't it? out of which model did the Majestic evolve from, AX or EX? 
i read people saying that the Majestic is likened to the LS's Classic and a size 55, which is the frame size of the Majestic that i'm interested in, weighs in at 1.510kg or 3.3lbs. quite porky, probably due to the straight gauge tubing. BUT i know the ride is sweet. AND its not how much the bike weighs, it's what you got in your legs and lungs.  

cheers.


----------



## kid_dynamite

I just bought a Majestic a couple of weeks ago and am absolutely in love. I haven't taken it on any longer rides yet, as it is getting a threadless setup and new stem, but I'm certainly impressed so far. The frame is indeed made by litespeed, and even has the litespeed emblem on the front of the integrated seat post clamp. It has the Merckx logo on the dropouts. Here are some pics that may help you out. The pic of the BB was supposed to help you see the ovalized down tube and seat tube.


----------



## Nottyfruit

Beautiful!!! manythanks for the pictures. what size is the bike? oh, gorgeous.....


----------



## kid_dynamite

Nottyfruit said:


> Beautiful!!! manythanks for the pictures. what size is the bike? oh, gorgeous.....


Thanks:thumbsup: It's a 54


----------



## Nottyfruit

brilliant, i'm looking at a 55 that's on ebay right now. how do you fit on your bike? i'm 5'9" inseam 32" torso and arm length 38" according to the competitive cyclist fit i should be able to fit a 54 better. 55 might be a tad big.


----------



## kid_dynamite

I'm 5'8" with a 31" inseam. The bike fits me very well, though I am putting a stem on with a bit more of a rise to it. It currently has a 90mm stem, which fits will, but I want a slightly more upright ride. I had a 55 Litespeed that I got by on, but this 54 fits me just right. I'm guessing you would feel fine on the 55. Mine is a 99, so it still has a 1" head tube, but I'm guessing the geometry stayed the same on the newer models. Good luck!


----------



## Nottyfruit

brilliant info kid, much obliged. have to go bidding now.
cheers !!!


----------



## Nottyfruit

kid, if you don't mind just another couple of questions. what fork and groupset do you have on the bike? ultegra 6600? i notice you have mavic ksyrium sl wheelset. what does the bike weigh as is? the bike i'm looking at has probably the same set up except the wheels and it's a whopping 19.5lbs.
appreciate it if you can help. 
many thanks.


----------



## tarwheel2

The Merckx ti geometry will be different than a Litespeed Classic. Find a Merckx century geometry chart, and the Majestic should be very close or identical. Here's a shot of my AX.

BTW, the stock decals are not very durable on the Merckx ti frames. You can get vinyl replacement decals from Gita Bike that are much more durable. I bought my frame used and removed the old decals, cleaned and buffed the frame with a Scotchbrite pad, replaced the decals, and it looked like new.

I recently bought a Reynolds Ouzo Pro fork to replace the Serotta F1 that came with my frame. The Serotta fork rides nice but has very little clearance under the brakes, so it's hard to run tires larger than 23. With 25 tires, the AX frame rides like a dream.


----------



## kid_dynamite

Nottyfruit said:


> kid, if you don't mind just another couple of questions. what fork and groupset do you have on the bike? ultegra 6600? i notice you have mavic ksyrium sl wheelset. what does the bike weigh as is? the bike i'm looking at has probably the same set up except the wheels and it's a whopping 19.5lbs.
> appreciate it if you can help.
> many thanks.


My bike has full Dura-Ace 7700 with expection to R700 shifters and Ultegra 10-sp cassette. The fork is a Time Equipe, but it has a threaded headset with an adaptor to run threadless which adds some weight to the front end, but that will be changed out by the weeks end. I'll put it on the scale tonight and let you know. I'm guessing it's pretty close to 19 lbs. It's not the lightest bike out there, but it really does ride nice and I love the classic looks of the traditional frame and the history that comes with the Merckx name.


----------



## Nottyfruit

thanks kid, wow...ok they're on the heavy side. but most importantly it's the ride quality and comfort. 
there's been a revival in the Ti frame and complete bike prices, judging from a thread that was posted in this forum. don't mind me asking how much did you pay for your bike, hope it's not offensive. the current bid is going for $810 i think. just want to ball park to see what's the max i should bid for. 
thanks very much kid.

cheers.


----------



## kid_dynamite

I paid $1,600, but had bids in up to $1,800. I had no choice, I HAD to have that bike, it was love at first sight. I also had sold a bike I wasn;t riding to fund it, so it didn't cost me any out of pocket cash, which appeased the wife. I figured a new ti bike with full dura-ace would have cost me at least $2,300 and after you subtract a depreciation estimate of say $1,000 due to age, wear, 1" headtube,etc, then add back my value of classic good looks, geometry, Merckx name, etc and it works out in my mind! So, the question isn't how much the bike is worth, it's how much is it worth to you? My only advice is to watch that you don't get outbid by $3 in the last 4 seconds of the auction, because that sucks. Good luck!:thumbsup:


----------



## Phatdog

*Merckx*

I am also new to the forum and apparently I was the winning bidder on the 55cm in question. I should have it in a few days. Winning bid was $898 or so. Thought that was cheap for almost any used titanium bike. Seems like no others in the last month on EBay that I am aware of sold for any cheaper. Hopefully there are no hidden issues with this model that only I am unaware of. :idea:


----------



## bikerjulio

I have a few bikes, but if I could only have one this would be it:


----------



## foggypeake

Here is a picture of my Majestic. I bought it new in 2003 from Competitive Cyclist for $2000. About six months later they dropped the price to about $1600, but because I am small there would have been no guarantee that they would have still had my size (50cm). If I remember correctly, the main triangle is butted, but the stays are not. Additionally, the downtube is oversized and ovalized to maximize stiffness.

I also own a Litespeed Classic (from 1998) and it is a very different riding frame. The Merckx has a very deliberate, stable, solid feel to it. The Litespeed has a slightly more nimble feel, a bit more springy. I attribute this to the higher bottom bracket and the fact that the tubing is not as oversized as the Merckx's tubing. If the Merckx is a Ferrari, then the Litespeed is a BMW 5 Series, willing and able to do everything.


----------



## Phatdog

*tire size for the TI Majestic*

So far, pretty happy with the Merckx. I noticed the tires that came with it are quite mismatched. 700x19 rear and 700x23 front. I am planning to put new rubber on it and thinking of going to 700x25 for a little more distance comfort if they will fit. How much diff can 2mm make anyway? Leaning toward the Michelin Krylion. Picture below of the EBay purchase. Note blue Tom Slick ultra skinny in back.


----------



## Phatdog

*Picture of EBay Majestic*

Here is the EBay queen, nude.


----------



## tarwheel2

Nice. I just put the exact same fork on my Merckx AX. If you feel like dressing it up some, you can buff the frame with a Scotchbrite pad and it will look like new. Use circular motions. Also, you can get replacement decals from Gita Bikes or eBay.


----------

